# My life could be turned into a movie



## AngieSlay (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone! I’m a newbie . My name is Angie. I wish I could some up everything in a paragraph but it’s impossible because it plays out more like a movie. My life has been hell basically from the day I was born. At 3 months old I was scratched in the pupil of my left eye by. Cat and lost all vision in it ; I ended up with 21 stitches in the pupil of my eye. Due to this my eye isn’t perfectly straight which led to me being bullied from the time I started school and when I would fight back or defend myself I was always “the cause” of everything wrong. 

My mom was addicted to meth and would leave me with strangers and while I was there I would be molested and SA by multiple men . I told my only friend I had at school and she told the counselor and cops were sent out. My mom asked why I didn’t say anything and I told them I was afraid. Even after this information was out I would still be brought to these peoples houses; on top of that I had a family member abusing me as well. 

I had a brother 4 years older than me . My mom split up with his dad had me and then got back together with my brothers dad. Which I’ve always called dad and he treated me better than my mom did. At a young age I would use drugs, and alcohol and my family would be homeless without water , food, electricity or anything. Sometimes we would sleep in a car. Whenever I dropped off at various houses my mom would always keep my brother with her and I started to wonder what I did to make them not love me or want me. I felt like a burden . One of my parents close friends later when I was 12 would try to molest me but I ran away and later tried to tell my parents what happened but they didn’t believe me and since they were growing marijuana on the guys property that was more important than I was. 

My mom packed a bag for and put me in the car she drove me around telling me she was going to put me in juvenile hall or a foster home. I got out of the car and ran away. I lived on the streets for years! Until I was 15 almost 16 then I met a guy who was 27 I dated him for 4 years in that time I was forced into having 2 abortions at age 17 and later he would cheat on me with my best friend. He had 2 kids with 1 woman and I dropped everything and raised those kids until the day I left. In fact his youngest son he didn’t even know he was going to have until 2 months of us dating so I literally raised his youngest from birth and now that we broke up I felt the pain of losing those kids badly! After this I would be in. 

Contact with my mom and ever since I was young I always wanted to meet my biological dad she told me when I was 18 that we could find him . Well one day she called me and said she had news she found my dad but there was something else she needed to tell me... She had a son with my biological dad a year younger than me that I never knew existed until I was 18 !! I couldn’t believe it. So I left from California to Oklahoma to meet him and my brother for the first time. I regretted that! Turns out my dad was a meth cook , a former professional boxer and race car driver ; he had some issues. I wasn’t even in Oklahoma for 12 hours before my mom walked through the door . 

My biological dad and her spent all the time together ruining any chance I had to get to know my dad at all. I returned to California I dated a guy who was crazy he thought maps were hidden in walls of the house. The next guy I dated beat the crap out of me all of the time, cut me face with a machete, broke my tailbone and my teeth gave me black eyes . I ended up in jail several times and most of the time it was me taking the blame for other people’s crap! Drugs, mostly. I ended up in rehab and I graduated only to start my addiction all over again because I couldn’t get away from where I was living ; I had no other place to go. Over and over I would continue to get beat up by the guy I was dating until he was arrested and I moved to Alabama to be with family who used to live in California but moved to Alabama 10 years before me and this included my mom which by the way had made a complete life change! Totally clean, loving, and remorseful for past mistakes. 

I did great in Alabama for a long time 8 years clean , founder of an animal rescue online, and I was assistant manager at a restaurant. I decided to visit Cali August of 2016 I had been paying on a storage until for over 10 years and I was talking to a guy online who lived in California who said he was a security guard at a woman’s recovery center and he was a recovering addict. I drove my brand new car out there and we had been seeing each other not even a month then he started acting funny. 

He slapped me for no reading one night and then one day he accused me of stealing his cell phone and I told him I didn’t take it. He head butted me and punched me in the mouth and I ran away from him but he pulled out a knife and forced me into my rental car that I had because he totaled my new car just day prior after this he drove to a hill where at knife point he injected me with a needle full of I don’t know what even after I pleaded with him please don’t I’m extremely afraid of needles and had never used one and then we drove off I felt so sick and while we were in the car driving he was pulling my hair banging my head on the dash then he stabbed me in the hip when he started to stab me again 

I opened my passenger door and jumped out while the car was going over 55 mph I shattered my shoulder like it was glass being thrown to the ground the car behind us had called 911 to report it and I asked him to take me to the hospital but he took me to a friends house until they convinced him to take me to ER , I fractured my collar bone , I had 27 staples in my head that had been gushing blood I also had stitches in my hands and severe road rash . He left me there and fled. He was on the run and my mom hadn’t heard from me in 3 days she filed a missing persons report. 

Finally my friend told my mom where I was at and she flew out to get me immediately but my kidnapper was out there still. After almost 2 weeks they caught him! It was on the news but my name was left out to protect me. He received only 11 years and he has 2 strikes. After this incident I was left without a car, money, and I was left permanently disabled and I wanted to die!! I had my entire suicide planned out but just 3 days before I was going to carry it out I prayed harder to God and begged him for help and after I did this I met a guy who became my only friend and now we are happily married!! He saved my life! Unfortunately not everything ends happily as I was diagnosed with multiple mental disorders, ptsd and doctors have told me that I will never be able to have children.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

That sounds terrible.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m sorry for everything you’ve been through. PTSD is very hard, but there are ways to manage it. I hope you are getting help and that your marriage continues to support you.

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@AngieSlay,

I broke your post into paragraphs to make it easier to read. More people will read it that way and you'll get better input.

That said, I am so sorry for what life has thrown at you. I'm sorry you did not have parents who protected you from the evil in this world.

It's not surprising that you have mental disorders and PTSD. I don't think that anyone could go through what you did and not have mental disorders and PTSD. It's hell on earth really. 

You seem to have come a long way. I hope you continue to learn how to keep yourself out of harm's way. Be careful, love yourself. Take care of yourself.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I hope the fact that you finally found a guy who you say doesn't mistreat you means you stopped letting those type men into your life. How that happens isn't a conscious choice, but since you grew up with maltreatment, it's familiar to you, so you miss the many smaller red flags because they're small potatoes to you, until it gets worse. 

I hope you continue to enjoy a better life. I hope your PTSD isn't relentless and eases as you make new memories. Good luck.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

That is one long terrible story. I’m not sure I’d want to watch that movie, sorry.
I get angry at the mistreatment of women so I’d be in the theater what, like 5 minutes?

I’m curious @AngieSlay how does this connect to your other post about viewing porn? Or does it? Is your new boyfriend doing this?

Find hope young lady. We do have the power to fix ourselves and live happy lives. Find a good therapist and really get into it with everything you have.

You’ll come out of it much better with your head held high.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Speechless


----------



## AngieSlay (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> @AngieSlay,
> 
> I broke your post into paragraphs to make it easier to read. More people will read it that way and you'll get better input.
> 
> ...


So kind of you thank you so much! I found that what helps me the most seems to be people that care like you . I can’t tel you how much I really need to know that others care . Thank you very much


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Your best hope for the future is to escape from the past and everyone in it.

Then, you need to reinvent yourself.

Pick your friends, very, very carefully. 
Have no dealings with drug users,

Never, ever, visit (or talk to) anyone from your past.
That flock of birds is deadly.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Angie, for your ptsd, please look into emdr therapy --- it really can help. 
I'm so sorry you went b through all this, but you survived and found a good partner finally. You may have issues, but survived more than most could endure. God bless you.


----------

